# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عدنا والعود أحمد

## Habit Roman

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*كيفكم شخباركم والله وحشتوني وه ماورا علي رجعت شفتكم<<< ماعندها وقت ابد*

*عدنا والعود أحمد* 
*وحشتوني واجد ورجعت لكم من جديد <<< قبل مايرجعون طلاب وطالبات الامتحانات*
*دعوت لكم جميعا عند ضامن الجنان * 

*يالله تفضلوا هداياكم*
*للبنات\الشباب*




*تحياتي القلبية*

----------


## فرح

الحمدلله على السلامه حبيبتي 
Habit Roman
وتقبل الله اعماااالك وزياره مقبوله ان شاء الله 
وحششششششششتينا غلاتوووه
يللا ننتظر مشاركاااتك الحلوووه
دمتي بخيييير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

حمد لله على السلامه 
وتقبل الله 

أول وحده تصافحش 
وأول وحده آخذ الهديه لي أنتقي إلآ أبغى 
نعم الله و السنه وكل سنه



إيييييييييييييييييييييه ماصرت أول وحده
راحت علييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## Habit Roman

> الحمدلله على السلامه حبيبتي 
> 
> habit roman
> الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك
> وتقبل الله اعماااالك وزياره مقبوله ان شاء الله 
> من ومنكم بصالح الاعمال إن شاء الله
> وحششششششششتينا غلاتوووه
> وأنتم أكثر والله
> يللا ننتظر مشاركاااتك الحلوووه
> ...



 
دمتي بصحة وسلامه فرووحه
تحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman

> حمد لله على السلامه 
> الله يسلمك حبيبتي
> وتقبل الله 
>  من ومنك بصالح الاعمال
> أول وحده تصافحش 
> نتشرف يالغلا
> وأول وحده آخذ الهديه لي أنتقي إلآ أبغى 
> عليك بالعافية
> نعم الله و السنه وكل سنه
> ...



 دمتي بصحة وسامة حساسه 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ياهلا وغلا بزوار ضامن الجنه_
_وحشتينا يالـــغـــلا_
_أ__لف ألف ألف الحمدلله على السلامه_ 
_وزياره مقبوله أن شاء الله_ 
_وحوائج مقضيه بجاه غريب الغرباء_  
_اعترفي غناتي دعيتي لينا لو نسيتي بعد >>بتتكفخ_ 
_عوافي عليكم يالغلا_ 
_والسنه وكل سنه.. أن شاء الله احنا وانتو وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين_

----------


## النظره البريئه

[IMG]http://alsultan5969.***********/%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A8%20(14).gif[/IMG]


والف الف الف حمدلله على السلامه
عليكم بالعافيه

----------


## Habit Roman

> _ياهلا وغلا بزوار ضامن الجنه_
> _هلا بيك زود_
> 
> _وحشتينا يالـــغـــلا_
> _وانتم أكثر والله_
> _أ__لف ألف ألف الحمدلله على السلامه_ 
> _الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك_
> _وزياره مقبوله أن شاء الله_ 
> _تقبل الله منا ومنك إن شاء الله_
> ...



دمتي بصحة وسلامة وردتي الحلوة

تحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman

> [img]http://alsultan5969.***********/%d8%aa%d8%b1%d8%ad%d9%8a%d8%a8%20(14).gif[/img]
> 
> 
> والف الف الف حمدلله على السلامه
> عليكم بالعافيه



الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك 
الله يعافيك وعقبالك جميعا 

تحياتي لك يالغلا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياهلااااا غناتييي‏**Habit Roman*


*الف الحمدلله على السلامهــ*


*زياره مقبوله... السنه وكل سنه ان شاءالله*


*حوائج مقضيه بحق ضامن الجنان علي ابن موسى*

*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل خير وعافيهــ*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الحمد لله على السلامه*

*الك وحشه ومكانك فارغ*

*وشوووكرت على الهديه رجعتك بسلامه*

*والله يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال*

----------


## Habit Roman

> *ياهلااااا غناتييي‏**habit roma*
> *هلا بيك زود يالغلا*
> 
> 
> *الف الحمدلله على السلامهــ*
> *الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك*
> 
> 
> *زياره مقبوله... السنه وكل سنه ان شاءالله*
> ...



 
دمتي بصحة وسلامة عزيزتي

تحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman

> *الحمد لله على السلامه*
> *الله يسلمك يالغلا*
> 
> *الك وحشه ومكانك فارغ*
> *وأنتم أكثر والله*
> 
> *وشوووكرت على الهديه رجعتك بسلامه*
> *العفو حبيبتي عليك بالعافية <<< الي يقول صدق*
> 
> *والله يتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال*



منا ومنكم إن شاء الله عزيزتي 
تحياتي القلبية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يا هلاااااااا وعليكم السلااااااام
الحمد لله ع السلااااامه غلاااااتوووو
وحشتيناااااا ^_^
وتقبل الله وزيارة مقبولة ان شاء الله
السنة وكل سنة ان شاااء الله 
وحوائجش مقضية بحق محمد وآل محمد
وبحق ضامن الجنان بإذن الله
موفقه لكل خير وصلاااااح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## بقآيا حنين

وعليكم السلآمـ ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛؛


اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..


الحمدلله ع السلآمة عزيزتي حَبَة رٌمْآن

الله يتقبل صالح أعمالكم خيتوو
حوائجكم مقضية بحق محمد وآل محمد ..


تسلمي ع الهدآيا
ليش تعبتي نفسك؟ >> هع
أهم شي دعيتي لينآ هذي أحلى هدية


موفقة لكل خير ,,

دُمتِ برعآية المولى ولطف الباري ..~

----------


## كبرياء

الحمدلله على سلامتك .. 
حيآك

----------


## Habit Roman

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> يا هلاااااااا وعليكم السلااااااام
> هلا بيك زود يالغلا
> الحمد لله ع السلااااامه غلاااااتوووو
> الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك
> وحشتيناااااا ^_^
> وأنتم كذلك والله
> ...



هلا بخيتي عوامية صفوانية
دمتي بصحة وسلامة حبيبتي
تحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman

> وعليكم السلآمـ ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛؛
> هلا وغلا بعزيزتي بقايا
> 
> 
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> الحمدلله ع السلآمة عزيزتي حَبَة رٌمْآن
> الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك 
> ...



 
دمتي بصحة وسلامة حبيبتي

تحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman

> الحمدلله على سلامتك .. 
> حيآك



الله يسلمك حبيبتي KIpRyAa 

الله يحيك
دمتي بصحة وسلامة
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا وغلا خيتووو رمانه*
*الحمدلله ع السلامه*
*وزيااارة مقبوووله يااارب*
*وان شاء الله مانسيتينا من الدعااااء* 
*والسنه وكل سنه في زيارته يااارب*
*والله يعطينا مثل ماعطااااكم*
*ويلا خلنا نشووووف نشاطج الحلوووو*
*دمتي مووووفقه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*سلامي لكِ*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الحمد الله على السلامة ..

وزيارة مقبولة ..

كل المودة

----------


## حسسينو

_الحمدالله على السلامه اختي_ 

_عطرتي صفحتكي بوجودك العطر الله يخليش_

_ويحفظش دوووووووووم تحياتي_

----------


## Habit Roman

[QUOTE=شذى الزهراء;1035299]*هلا وغلا خيتووو رمانه*
*هلا بيك زود يالغلا*
*الحمدلله ع السلامه*
*الله يسلمك يارب ويسلم حبايبك*
*وزيااارة مقبوووله يااارب*
*منا ومنكم إن شاء الله*
*وان شاء الله مانسيتينا من الدعااااء* 
*لاوالله مانسيتكم شلون أنسى خواتي وأخواني*
*والسنه وكل سنه في زيارته يااارب*
*معاكم يارب*
*والله يعطينا مثل ماعطااااكم*
*إن شاء الله*
*ويلا خلنا نشووووف نشاطج الحلوووو*
*ولا يهمك*
*دمتي مووووفقه بحق محمد وآل محمد*
*سلامي لكِ*

*دمتي بصحة وسلامة شذوي*

----------


## Habit Roman

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته هلا بـ أخوي شبكة
> 
> الحمد الله على السلامة ..
> 
> الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك
> وزيارة مقبولة ..
>  منا ومنكم إن شاء الله
> كل المودة



 
دمت بصحة وسلامة أخوي :amuse:

----------


## Habit Roman

> _الحمدالله على السلامه اختي_
> _الله يسلمك ويسلم حبايبك يارب_ 
> 
> _عطرتي صفحتكي بوجودك العطر الله يخليش_
> *بوجودكم أيضا صفحتي تطلع غير*  
> 
> _ويحفظش دوووووووووم تحياتي_



 
دمت بصحة وسلامة أخوي :amuse:

----------


## علي pt

*الحمد لله على السلامة ..*

*وتقبل الله الأعمال ،،*


*واسمحو لينا على التأخير - توها فارغة حسنى من صلاتها - اقصد توني مخلص اختبارات ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآإح الخير ،*

*الف حمدلله على السلامه =) ،*

*زيآره مقبوله إن شآإء الله ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## روحـــ تحبك ــي

الحمد لله على السلامة ..
وتقبل الله 
انشاء الشهر وكل شهر..

----------


## ملاك الررروح

الحمد لله على السلامة
تقبل الله زيارتك
السنة وكل سنة
ومشكووووووووورة
على الهدايا

----------


## نبراس،،،

*الف حمدلله على السلامه* 
الله يتقبل خييه وان شاء الله
 ما نسييتييناا من دعااائك
دمتي بخيير

----------

